# Tengo sueño, ich bin müde



## Geviert

Saludos,

¿Por qué para decir "tengo sueño" los alemanes presuponen tácitamente el cansancio? Ellos dicen _ich bin müde. _Si les preguntas otra forma, fuera de esa presuposición, no responden. En castellano esto no es tan obvio.

Pregunta entonces (_pacem _Spharadi ):

¿Es posible expresar _lo mismo_ en alemán sin entender cansancio necesariamente?

 Gracias


----------



## Estopa

Geviert said:


> Saludos,
> 
> ¿Por qué para decir "tengo sueño" los alemanes presuponen tácitamente el cansancio? Ellos dicen _ich bin müde. _Si les preguntas otra forma, fuera de esa presuposición, no responden. En castellano esto no es tan obvio.


 
¿Te refieres a la distinción entre cansancio físico y la necesidad fisiológica de dormir?



> ¿Es posible expresar _lo mismo_ en alemán sin entender cansancio necesariamente?


 
Seguro que hay muchísimas expresiones:
Mir fallen die Augen zu
Mein Bett/Kissen ruft! (Dicho en tono jocoso)
Ich schlafe gleich ein


----------



## Geviert

> ¿Te refieres a la distinción entre *1)* cansancio físico y *2)* la necesidad fisiológica de dormir?


Sí. _Ich bin müde_ se refiere a lo primero. Los alemanes expresan lo primero, para significar (también) lo segundo. A esto llamo una presuposición (otra pregunta es su validez). En cambio, si "estoy cansado" en castellano (1), no necesariamente se deberá entender "tengo sueño" (1 es necesario para 2, pero no es suficiente en castellano, en alemán, en cambio, sí). 

A menos, claro, que los alemanes entiendan que toda *forma de *cansancio (no solo físico) nos lleve, tarde o temprano, al mundo de morfeo (ya se pone interensante ). En otras palabras, lo alemanes hacen una _Ableitung, una Folgerung_ de lo primero, para expresar lo segundo (una hipótesis geviertiana, como díria Spheradi).

Sobre las expresiones, claro (bello ese _mein Kissen ruft!_), lo que me temo es que todas presupongan ese _ich bin müde _(orgánico o no).


----------



## kunvla

Ich bin schläfrig.

Aber heutzutage hört man es nicht so oft. Veraltend?


Saludos,


----------



## Lavernock

Geviert said:


> Saludos,
> 
> ¿Por qué para decir "tengo sueño" los alemanes presuponen tácitamente el cansancio? Ellos dicen _ich bin müde. _Si les preguntas otra forma, fuera de esa presuposición, no responden. En castellano esto no es tan obvio.
> 
> Pregunta entonces (_pacem _Spharadi ):
> 
> ¿Es posible expresar _lo mismo_ en alemán sin entender cansancio necesariamente?
> 
> Gracias



Ich bin schläfrig = tengo sueño


----------



## Geviert

Ja, _ich bin schläfrig_ finde ich zutreffend, danke!


----------



## ErOtto

Lavernock said:


> Ich bin schläfrig = tengo sueño


 
Opción correctísima en alemán. Sólo un pequeño matiz en español:

Ich bin schläfrig = tengo somnolencia / estoy somnoliento (es algo más exacto que _tengo sueño_... que no deja de ser correcto también).


----------



## Spharadi

Hier eine soziolinguistische Überlegung zur Geviert'schen sprachlichen Beobachtung. 

Im hochindustrialisierten Land BRD, das auch das Land der  protestantischen Arbeitsethik ist, klingt vielleicht unschicklich zu  sagen, dass man schläfrig ist.   Hingegen schläfrig darf man sein,  nachdem man hart gearbeitet hat  (also erst am Abend). Der Schlaf als  verdienter Lohn der Arbeit. Deswegen sagt man elliptisch: 
Ich bin müde (Subtext: habe hart gearbeitet) (*p*), (ergo lege ich mich schlafen) (*q*). 

Aber wenn *q*, dann nicht notwendigerweise *p*  (weil es könnte sein, dass er/sie einfach faul oder arbeitsscheu ist).


----------



## GNK

Zu "Ich bin schläfrig" schließe ich mich der Vermutung von Kunvla an, dass es wohl bereits veraltet sein dürfte. 

Saludos


----------



## Geviert

Spharadi said:


> Hier eine soziolinguistische Überlegung zur Geviert'schen sprachlichen Beobachtung.
> 
> Im hochindustrialisierten Land BRD, das auch das Land der protestantischen Arbeitsethik ist, klingt vielleicht unschicklich zu sagen, dass man schläfrig ist. Hingegen schläfrig darf man sein, nachdem man hart gearbeitet hat (also erst am Abend). Der Schlaf als verdienter Lohn der Arbeit. Deswegen sagt man elliptisch:
> Ich bin müde (Subtext: habe hart gearbeitet) (*p*), (ergo lege ich mich schlafen) (*q*).
> 
> Aber wenn *q*, dann nicht notwendigerweise *p* (weil es könnte sein, dass er/sie einfach faul oder arbeitsscheu ist).


 
Das ist eine großartige Erklärung, stimme ich völlig zu (Weber dixit!). Jetzt ist es mir klar. Vielen Dank. < ... > Weiter so!


----------



## Estopa

Spharadi said:


> Im hochindustrialisierten Land BRD, das auch das Land der  protestantischen Arbeitsethik ist, klingt vielleicht unschicklich zu  sagen, dass man schläfrig ist.   Hingegen schläfrig darf man sein,  nachdem man hart gearbeitet hat  (also erst am Abend). Der Schlaf als  verdienter Lohn der Arbeit. Deswegen sagt man elliptisch:
> Ich bin müde (Subtext: habe hart gearbeitet) (*p*), (ergo lege ich mich schlafen) (*q*).



Und welche soziolinguistische Erklärung wäre angebracht, wenn "schläfrig" als "schlaftrunken" zu verstehen ist?
Ich glaube, die Interprätation geht hier zu weit, protestantische Ethik hin oder her (sont bewundere ich sie ja).


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Ich finde Spharadis Überlegung interessant, aber nicht überzeugend. Sie würde Überzeugungskraft gewinnen, wenn man nachweisen könnte, dass vor Ausbruch der protestantischen Arbeitsethik andere Möglichkeiten des Ausdrucks existierten, die dann aufgrund der Arbeitsethik außer Gebrauch gekommen sind.

Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich, wenn ich sage "ich bin müde", nicht einen Zustand der Erschöpfung voraussetze. Ich (die ich meine Arbeit liebe und gern mache (durchaus fleißig dabei )) kann morgens zu meiner Kollegin sagen:

"Ich verstehe es nicht. Ich habe gut und lange geschlafen, bin gerade zur Arbeit gekommen, aber ich bin dermaßen müde, ich könnt sofort wieder einschlafen!" und mich dann meiner Arbeit widmen.

"Schläfrig *sein*" wird eher weniger gebraucht, nach meiner Beobachtung. Ich würde immer eher sagen: _Ich *fühle mich* (total, unglaublich, unwahrscheinlich...) schläfrig_.


----------



## Geviert

Estopa said:


> Und welche soziolinguistische Erklärung wäre angebracht, wenn "schläfrig" als "schlaftrunken" zu verstehen ist?
> Ich glaube, die Interprätation geht hier zu weit, protestantische Ethik hin oder her (sont bewundere ich sie ja).


 
Ich würde sagen, man braucht nicht immer eine soziolinguistische Auslegung. Aber wenn die zum Verständnis nötig wird, dann ist gut, insbesondere wenn im Text ein reines mechanisches Gleichmachen nicht reicht. Bei _schlaftrunken _reicht z.B. eine normale etymologische Deutungsart nach der Form: schlaf-trunken> noch bennomen vom Schlaf, noch halb im Schlaf> schlack (Kluge EWdS)> Schlaff, laxus (Grimm DW)>, schwach, müde. In diesem Fall liegt aber die Müdigkeit nicht in der alltäglichen innerweltlichen Askese, sondern im Rauschzustand (_halbwach _im übertragenen Sinne). 

< ... >



> Ich finde Spharadis Überlegung interessant, aber nicht überzeugend. Sie würde Überzeugungskraft gewinnen, *wenn man nachweisen könnte*, dass vor Ausbruch der protestantischen Arbeitsethik andere Möglichkeiten des Ausdrucks existierten, die dann aufgrund der Arbeitsethik außer Gebrauch gekommen sind.


 ja, aber in diesem Forum darf man leider in derartiger Form nicht(*s*) nachweisen.


----------



## Alemanita

Geviert said:


> Saludos,
> 
> ¿Por qué para decir "tengo sueño" los alemanes presuponen tácitamente el cansancio? Ellos dicen _ich bin müde. _Si les preguntas otra forma, fuera de esa presuposición, no responden. En castellano esto no es tan obvio.
> 
> Pregunta entonces (_pacem _Spharadi ):
> 
> ¿Es posible expresar _lo mismo_ en alemán sin entender cansancio necesariamente?
> 
> Gracias



Mi diccionario etimológico dice que müde proviende la la misma raíz gótica que Mühe, así que un poco antes de Lutero. Y sí, por qué no, creo que es una cosa común a todos los seres humanos: después del esfuerzo llega el cansancio. Ahora que una lengua proveniente del latín haya tomado la expresión tengo sueño del somnus, acto de dormir, también es muy interesante, porque no habla del esfuerzo.

En alemán no hay lugar a dudas, según el contexto, si estás cansado o tienes sueño, cuando dices: Ich bin müde. Ejemplo: una larga caminata, aparece un banco, yo digo: Ich bin ein bißchen müde, wollen wir uns setzen? y nadie creerá que allí mismo me duermo. Otro: Son las once de la noche, me proponen jugar a las cartas, yo contesto: Nee, du, ich bin schon ein bißchen müde, lieber nicht. Y así muchos ejemplos más.

Lo de Schläfrigkeit sólo lo asocio con una somnolencia malsana. Será interpretación personal, pero yo nunca diría: Ich bin ein bißchen schläfrig o Ich fühle mich schläfrig. O sólo si alguien me ha dado un somnífero en el té y estoy empezando a sentir las consecuencias...

Mi granito de arena.

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

> Y sí, por qué no, creo que es una cosa común a todos los seres humanos: después del esfuerzo llega el cansancio.
> Ahora que una lengua proveniente del latín haya tomado la expresión tengo sueño del somnus, acto de dormir, también es muy interesante, *porque no habla del esfuerzo*.


Exacto. Esta es la diferencia que quiere dejar entender  Spharadi: en alemán, el sueño es visto como la consecuencia de una _actividad_ (el esfuerzo, el trabajo). En español, es un nuevo _estado _(tener) el que se adquiere (el sueño). El esfuerzo no está (siempre) relacionado, al menos no en el sentido que le dan los alemanes.



> Ejemplo: una larga caminata, aparece un banco, yo digo: Ich bin ein bißchen müde, wollen wir uns setzen? y nadie creerá que allí mismo me duermo.


en efecto, pero porque agregas: wollen wir uns setzen?




> Lo de Schläfrigkeit sólo lo asocio con una somnolencia *malsana*. Será interpretación personal, pero *yo nunca diría:* Ich bin ein bißchen schläfrig o Ich fühle mich schläfrig. O sólo si alguien me ha dado un somnífero en el té y estoy empezando a sentir las consecuencias...


en efecto, porque la Schläfrigkeit tiene una connotación negativa en la ética protestante, subraya exactamente el cansancio tal cual, sin la componente del esfuerzo (lo que en español es visto como "normal").


----------



## Sowka

*Anmerkung als Moderatorin:*

Zunächst eine generelle Bitte: Wenn Ihr Fragen oder Anmerkungen zum Charakter oder zur Funktion des Forums habt, dann schreibt diese doch bitte nicht in einen Thread hinein. Dort sind sie naturgemäß *immer* off-topic und entsprechen also nicht unserer Forenregel Nr. 2. Stattdessen schickt bitte einen Report oder eine PM an die für das Forum verantwortlichen Moderatoren. 

Wir werden dann das Notwendige diskutieren und veranlassen. Und nun zu dem konkreten Fall hier:



Geviert said:


> Sowka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich finde Spharadis Überlegung interessant, aber nicht überzeugend. Sie würde Überzeugungskraft gewinnen, *wenn man nachweisen könnte*, dass vor Ausbruch der protestantischen Arbeitsethik andere Möglichkeiten des Ausdrucks existierten, die dann aufgrund der Arbeitsethik außer Gebrauch gekommen sind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ja, aber in diesem Forum darf man leider in derartiger Form nicht(*s*) nachweisen.
Click to expand...

 
Selbstverständlich darf man alles zur Klärung einer im Threadtitel aufgeworfenen Frage beitragen, sofern es allen Forenregeln entspricht, wie etwa: korrektes und nicht zu langes Zitieren etc. Wichtig ist, dass wir uns in jedem Thread möglichst strikt an ein Thema - in diesem Falle die angemessene Übertragung von "tengo sueño" ins Deutsche, und dabei speziell die Frage "Welchen Charakter hat der Ausdruck "ich bin müde"?" - halten und nicht Nebenwege beschreiten.

Danke für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Estopa

Geviert said:


> Ich würde sagen, man braucht nicht immer eine soziolinguistische Auslegung. Aber wenn die zum Verständnis nötig wird, dann ist gut, insbesondere wenn im Text ein reines mechanisches Gleichmachen nicht reicht. Bei _schlaftrunken _reicht z.B. eine normale etymologische Deutungsart nach der Form: schlaf-trunken> noch bennomen vom Schlaf, noch halb im Schlaf> schlack (Kluge EWdS)> Schlaff, laxus (Grimm DW)>, schwach, müde. In diesem Fall liegt aber die Müdigkeit nicht in der alltäglichen innerweltlichen Askese, sondern im Rauschzustand (_halbwach _im übertragenen Sinne).


 
Hola,

No me he expresado bien. Quería decir que puedes estar "schläfrig" antes y después de haber dormido. En el segundo caso "schläfrig" es sinónimo de "schlaftrunken" y aquí pierde validez la explicación basada en la ética protestante. 
Sinceramente, me parece un poco exagerado atribuirle el uso de esta expresión.


----------



## Geviert

Estopa said:


> Hola,
> 
> No me he expresado bien. Quería decir que puedes estar "schläfrig" antes y después de haber dormido. En el segundo caso "schläfrig" es sinónimo de "schlaftrunken" y aquí pierde validez la explicación basada en la ética protestante.
> Sinceramente, me parece un poco exagerado atribuirle el uso de esta expresión.


 

Hola Estopa,

No comprendo en qué términos la sinonimia hace perder validez a la explicación propuesta. Ambas palabras tienen la misma raíz, por lo tanto la diferencia en el discurso es solo funcional. Si te refieres al hecho de que "después" del sueño reparador ya no tenemos la componente del cansancio/esfuerzo en términos éticos-protestantes (la *p* de Spharadi), por lo tanto se invalida el nexo con _schlaftrunken_, bueno, tal vez por el lado de _trunken, _que no es raíz (un viejo participio de _trinken_). En todo caso, la ética no desaparece o termina con el sueño. 

Resumiría así la lectura propuesta: la lengua alemana ve el nexo entre _Schlaf _y _schlaff _(igual de apropiado ese _müde/Mühe _de Alemanita) no solo en términos de cansancio físico-orgánico (como en las lenguas romances), sino además en términos éticos-negativos en el sentido de _laxismus _(Nachlässigkeit). Desde aquí derivamos la diferencia con la expresión _ich bin müde_ del thread. Es una propuesta de lectura, desde mi punto de vista, suficiente y necesaria.

< Por favor, lee mi mensaje (16): Este hilo es sobre "tengo sueño - ich bin müde". >

Un abrazo,


----------



## Estopa

Geviert said:


> Si te refieres al hecho de que "después" del sueño reparador ya no tenemos la componente del cansancio/esfuerzo en términos éticos-protestantes


 
Sí, a eso me refería. Personalmente no creo que haya una relación entre el uso de la expresión "Ich bin müde" (cuando tengo sueño) y la convicción (consciente o inconsciente) de que mi cansancio solo está justificado después de haber cumplido con mis obligaciones laborales.

Me parece hilar demasiado fino, pero no tengo argumentos para rebatir vuestra opinión. Cada uno es muy libre de interpretarlo como quiera.

< ... > 


Otro abrazo


----------



## Lavernock

GNK said:


> Zu "Ich bin schläfrig" schließe ich mich der Vermutung von Kunvla an, dass es wohl bereits veraltet sein dürfte.
> 
> Saludos



Es kann sein das "ich bin schläfrig" veraltet ist,  es eignet sich aber viel besser wenn es um die Übersetzung von "tengo sueño" geht. "Ich bin müde", auf spanisch heißt, "Estoy cansado." In Spanien kann man eigentlich "schläfrig sein" ohne Müde zu sein.  

In Spanien "estoy cansado" und "tengo  sueno" haben verschiedene Bedeutungen.

Wenn ich morgens aufstehe "tengo sueño", aber "no estoy cansado".


----------



## Geviert

> Personalmente *no creo que haya una relación* entre el uso de la expresión  "Ich bin müde" (cuando tengo sueño) y la convicción (consciente o  inconsciente) de que *mi *cansancio solo está justificado después de haber  cumplido con mis obligaciones laborales.


eben! sie stehen nicht (immer) im Zusammenhang miteinander, weil...




> In *Spanien* kann man eigentlich "schläfrig sein" *ohne *Müde zu sein.


oder genauer ausgedrückt: In der germanischsprachigen Welt setzt  der Schlaf _primär _(genauer: kulturell und sprachgeschichtlich) die Müdigkeit voraus, wenigstens seit der neuhochdeutschen Zeit (1650->). In der spanischsprahigen Welt nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Spharadi

Diese soziolinguistische Erklärung weist auf nur einen Aspekt unter vielen anderen hin. Sie beansprucht nicht die alleinige Antwort zu sein. Selbstverständlich gibt es unzählige Situationen wo man den Ausdruck "ich bin müde" verwenden kann, ohne "Arbeit" mitgemeint zu haben. 
Sowkas "empririschen" Vorbehalt finde ich interessant und spannend, allein ich glaube nicht, dass man von einem "Ausbruch der protestantischen Arbeitsethik" sprechen kann: das war vermutlich ein kontinuierlicher Prozeß. Diese Theorie wurde erst anfangs des 20. 
Jh. formuliert aber es kann durchaus sein, dass die Haltung der germanischen Völkern der Arbeit gegenüber, ich meine, dass es einen gewissen Arbeitsethos bereits da war bevor die Verbreitung der protestantischen Ideen. Aber ich bin kein Soziologe und das oben Gesagte sollte man cum grano salis nehmen.


----------

